# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  O MPO-u u Paralelama, 30.09., HTV1, 22:05

## Gabi

> *HTV1 30.09.2009. 22:05
> 
> 
> Paralele:
> 
> U emisiji uspoređujemo hrvatski restriktivni Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji s praksom u drugim europskim zemljama. Izabrali smo Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju, zemlje u koje su prema službenim podacima hrvatski parovi odlazili prošle godine na postupke umjetne oplodnje te Poljsku u kojoj zakon još nije donesen, ali je rasprava o njemu vrlo žestoka. Za Paralele govore istaknuti stručnjaci za reproduktivnu medicinu. Svi se slažu u jednom - metoda zamrzavanja jajnih stanica u eksperimentalnoj je fazi i trenutačno ne može biti zamjena za metodu zamrzavnja zametaka. Kakve su još njihove preporuke i kakvi su zakoni drugdje, čut ćemo večeras.
> 
> *

----------


## pirica

zna li se koji će to stručnjaci bit u emisiji, isti ko uvijek ili....

----------


## Gabi

Prof. Vlaisavljević. Za ostale, ako ih bude, ne znam.

----------


## Blekonja

ajmeeee jedva čekam gledat ću sigurno   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

samo da ne bude strucnjak golem

----------


## Gabi

Da...zaboravila sam napisati da će navodno imati i jedan par u studiju koji je uspio u inozemstvu.
Prilog o mariborskoj klinici i prof. Vlaisavljeviću je snimala varaždinska ekipa HTV-a (jedan dio je prikazan u Dnevniku 26.09., cca 20. min.):
http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=119

----------


## bublica3

> samo da ne bude strucnjak golem


golema ne mogu vidit, GOLEMA LAŽ golemova

----------


## taca70

To ce biti super. Konacno jedna prava emisija i to na HRT-u. Kome li ce pasti glava? Skoro da ne povjerujes.

----------


## kiara79

Super da će stavit emisiju,i samo se nadam da to ide uživo jer će pola biti rezano  i cenzurirano...

----------


## Vali

Veselim se, a ujedno me i strah. Gledam svakako!

----------


## Bebel

> Veselim se, a ujedno me i strah. Gledam svakako!


I ja sam malo oprezna u nadama...ali ću gledati.

----------


## Gabi

Počinje.

----------


## Nene2

Spremna... :?

----------


## tikica_69

Cekam   :Cekam:

----------


## ksena28

čekam

----------


## bublica3

evo cure!

----------


## Aurora*

Sta kazu? Moze izvjestaj u zivo?

----------


## bublica3

Za sada super!!! Govorio par koji je dobio prekrasnu curicu u MB. Prof Vlaisavljević iz MB, iz Belgijske klinike i z Praške klinike. Svi dovore da je zamrzavanje j.stanice ludost!

----------


## bublica3

naravno i da je zamrzavanje ključno!

----------


## Aurora*

OK. Onda cekam dojmove nakon emisije i neki link, ako ga bude.

----------


## Gabi

Evo, svi stručnjaci (Slovenija, Belgija, Češka) kažu da je zamrzavanje js eksperimentalna metoda za razliku od standardne metode - zamrzavanja zametaka i ne može nikako biti zamjena za istu.
Stavit ću link kasnije.

----------


## Nene2

Ja sam oduševljena!!! :D  :D  :D 
Napokon i bravo za HTV!

----------


## Aurora*

Ups, istovremeno smo pisale. Ja taman pomislila da se niko nece javiti u toku emisije.

----------


## bublica3

evo sad Poljska! Darkec rekao da se tamo ne snije zamrzavat,a ovi provjerili da se može zamrzavat. Poljaci nemaju još zakon.

----------


## tikica_69

> Ja sam oduševljena!!! :D  :D  :D 
> Napokon i bravo za HTV!


*X*

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Pljus, pljus, pljušte pljuske!  :D   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

Emisija za 10! 

Bravo svima i hvala im  :D 



 Dako Pa PA!    :Razz:

----------


## Gabi

Evo i link:
http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=187

----------


## ksena28

bravo hrt!!!!!  :D  :D  :D super emisija!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Predobri prilozi! Bravo!

----------


## aenea

Genijalna emisija! Odličan mi je bio naglasak novinara..bla bla..unatoč tome u Poljskoj NE BRZAJU sa donošenjem zakona..stvarno izvrsna emisija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Konačno se nisam iznervirala odgledavši TV emisju na ovu tematiku
BRAVO za HRT :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

za jednu državnu televiziju hrabro i moćno!

----------


## draga

Oduševljena sam emisijom..Prilozi super..Doktori - strucni, otvoreni i jasni..(doktor iz Ceske me odusevio  :D )..

najbolja emisija do sada na ovu temu!

----------


## Gabi

U svakoj normalno uređenoj državi ministar bi nakon ovakve emisije, u kojoj vodeći stručnjaci obaraju sve teze kojima je Darkec hranio širu javnost, podnio ostavku.
Da li će se to dogoditi i kod nas?
Pošto sam optimista po prirodi ostat ću budan barem do 00:30 i možda ugledam Darkeca kako govori pod svjetlima reflektora i skrušeno kaže u kameru:
"Podnosim ostavku na dužnost ministra zdravstva."  8) 

M od Gabi

----------


## ivica_k

> Oduševljena sam emisijom..Prilozi super..Doktori - strucni, otvoreni i jasni..(doktor iz Ceske me odusevio  :D )..
> 
> najbolja emisija do sada na ovu temu!


još da je voditeljica usvojila izraz potpomognuta, a ne umjetna oplodnja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## taca70

Nevjerojatno dobra emisija.Redakciji saljem pismo zahvale.Novinarka totalno na nasoj strani.
Btw. MM kaze da nas vec vidi u Belgiji u kamp kucici. Ne bi me zacudilo da nas i to zadesi.

----------


## Gost 1

za HTV i sve sugovornike   :Heart:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> U svakoj normalno uređenoj državi ministar bi nakon ovakve emisije, u kojoj vodeći stručnjaci obaraju sve teze kojima je Darkec hranio širu javnost, podnio ostavku.
> Da li će se to dogoditi i kod nas?
> Pošto sam optimista po prirodi ostat ću budan barem do 00:30 i možda ugledam Darkeca kako govori pod svjetlima reflektora i skrušeno kaže u kameru:
> "Podnosim ostavku na dužnost ministra zdravstva."  8) 
> 
> M od Gabi


X

Čisto sumnjam, ali mantram!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## drndalica

Očekivala sam da bi moglo biti pozitivno ali nisam očekivala ovako dobro!!
Hip hip hooray za Kasapović, Smrtić, Kopljar, Rotim!!! :D 
Doktori hvala na trudu... 
Zanimaju me reakcije dr. š i dr.vežem-se-lancima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nene2

Ja se nadam da je dr.Š. bio pred malim ekranom, a ako ne , valjda će vidjeti link na našem podforumu!  :Smile:  

Doktore, još nije kasno...

(ja kao kontam, prati nas čovjek)

----------


## bublica3

> Zanimaju me reakcije dr. š i dr.vežem-se-lancima



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Grin:   :shock:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> za HTV i sve sugovornike


x. Gledajući ovu emisiju osjećala sam kao da se budimo iz ružne noćne more   :Heart: ! Kad bi barem bilo tako!

----------


## aenea

> draga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Oduševljena sam emisijom..Prilozi super..Doktori - strucni, otvoreni i jasni..(doktor iz Ceske me odusevio  :D )..
> 
> najbolja emisija do sada na ovu temu!
> 
> 
> još da je voditeljica usvojila izraz potpomognuta, a ne umjetna oplodnja


meni to uopće nije "deralo" uši. koristili su najčešće potpomognutu pa malo vantjelesnu i nešto umjetne. stvarno to ne bih ni najmanje zamjerila. ne smijemo si dozvoliti da energiju usmjeravamo na krive stvari da nam se ne bi ponovilo - svi mediji pisali samo o vanbračnim i donacijama, a o samoj problematici medicinskog aspekta, ako su i pisali to je bilo tek onako usput. Još jednom - svaka čast ekipi koja je napravila emisiju!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pošto sam optimista po prirodi ostat ću budan barem do 00:30 i možda ugledam Darkeca kako govori pod svjetlima reflektora i skrušeno kaže u kameru:
> "Podnosim ostavku na dužnost ministra zdravstva."  8)


Bolje ti idi spavat i to sanjaj. Jer mi već dugo ne živimo u normalnoj državi. I ja sam optimist, ali vjerujem i da se dogodine u Hrvatskoj ne rodi niti jedno dijete iz MPO, a svi ljudi cijepljeni onim sumnjivo nabavljenim cjepivom za svinjsku gripu mrtvi popadaju po hrvatskim ulicama... Darkec opet ne bi dao ostavku.

A za Paralele - čista petica!

----------


## ksena28

a da umjesto naših pisama pošaljemo emisiju uvaženim saborskim zastupnicima, državnom tajniku i inim "stručnjacima"

----------


## pak

odlicno odradjeno,pa da vidimo kako ce sada ovo demantirati

----------


## nina1

odličan prilog... šteta da nije išao par minuta prije dnevnika

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ovo neće demantirati, nego ignorirati (jednako kao npr. studiju iz Toronta, na koju su se prvo pozivali, a onda pravili mutavi kad se autor javio i poklopio ih).

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Emisija je bila za pet.
Naaajbolje je bilo kad je voditeljica rekla da je ministar u Saboru rekao da je u Poljskoj zabranjeno zamrzavanje zametaka. To smo provjerili i utvrdili da nije tako ( još uz prikladan izraz lica ..  :Laughing:  )
Ma ja bi se poklopiloa ušima da sam na mjestu Šimunića, uz ovakvu blamažu da uvaženi stručnjaci i kolege ovako govore o smrzavanju jajnih stanica ... Kad je iz Poljske rekao koliko trudnoća su imali sa smrznutim jajnim stanicama...TRI.

----------


## Nene2

čisto sumnjam da će se itko od onih koji bi trebali uopće na ovo osvrnuti...ne ide im na njihov mlin   :Evil or Very Mad:  

nadam se da je kristina turčin gledala, pa možda izađe članak u jutarnjem...ona mi je miljenica, odmah iza Tomića  :Wink:  

a sabornici čitaju dnevne novine...naše mailove rijetki,kao g.Lesar

 :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

> Gost 1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za HTV i sve sugovornike  
> 
> 
> x. Gledajući ovu emisiju osjećala sam kao da se budimo iz ružne noćne more  ! Kad bi barem bilo tako!


upravo tako, osjećala sam kako likujem   :Smile:  
emisija je bila *fantastična*, pogledala sam ju dvaput..

----------


## Bebel

> U svakoj normalno uređenoj državi ministar bi nakon ovakve emisije, u kojoj vodeći stručnjaci obaraju sve teze kojima je Darkec hranio širu javnost, podnio ostavku.
> Da li će se to dogoditi i kod nas?
> Pošto sam optimista po prirodi ostat ću budan barem do 00:30 i možda ugledam Darkeca kako govori pod svjetlima reflektora i skrušeno kaže u kameru:
> "Podnosim ostavku na dužnost ministra zdravstva."  8) 
> 
> M od Gabi


Bravo M od Gabi.
Međutim, ipak je ovo Hrvatska.
Baš se nešto razmišljam koju će sad anegdotu smisliti da bi popljivao emisiju. 
Ustvari, dobro ti u globalu i kažeš. Doći će i naših 5 min.

----------


## tikica_69

> Gabi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U svakoj normalno uređenoj državi ministar bi nakon ovakve emisije, u kojoj vodeći stručnjaci obaraju sve teze kojima je Darkec hranio širu javnost, podnio ostavku.
> Da li će se to dogoditi i kod nas?
> Pošto sam optimista po prirodi ostat ću budan barem do 00:30 i možda ugledam Darkeca kako govori pod svjetlima reflektora i skrušeno kaže u kameru:
> "Podnosim ostavku na dužnost ministra zdravstva."  8) 
> 
> M od Gabi
> ...


Sigurno mu je sin gledao ovo i odlucio da mrzi HTV.

----------


## Gabi

> upravo tako, osjećala sam kako likujem   
> emisija je bila *fantastična*, pogledala sam ju dvaput..


X
...i ja pogledala još jednom   :Wink:  

 :Klap:

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo i link:
> http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=187


Ovo je bilo munjevito!

I ja sam sad pogledala snimku i stvarno je prilog odlican!

A ovo misljenje, kao i pitanje:




> U svakoj normalno uređenoj državi ministar bi nakon ovakve emisije, u kojoj vodeći stručnjaci obaraju sve teze kojima je Darkec hranio širu javnost, podnio ostavku. 
> Da li će se to dogoditi i kod nas?


potpisujem u potpunosti.

----------


## Gabi

> Sigurno mu je sin gledao ovo i odlucio da mrzi HTV.


  :Laughing:  
"Marko, jel te tata ikad učio da mrziš?"

----------


## Nene2

Nije tata i neću, ali ja više nikada neću gledati HRT!
Ni ja sine!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## andrejaaa

> Nije tata i neću, ali ja više nikada neću gledati HRT!
> Ni ja sine!


  :Laughing:  
emisija je bila za čistu peticu,ma za desetku,hvala stručnjacima i novinarima

----------


## Aurora*

> Gabi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:

----------


## taya

... beži Darkec, beži Darkec...  :Sing:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> Nene2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Gabi prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Vali

Izvrsno!   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

Marko za koji dan neće moći gledati niti jednu TV! 
 :No-no:   :No-no:   :No-no:   :No-no:  

Možda TV BANGLADEŠ !    :Laughing:   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## amyx

> Nije tata i neću, ali ja više nikada neću gledati HRT!
> Ni ja sine!


A jadan Marko, kako će sutra u školu?
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

ali ovo je najbitnije šta je rekao Prof. Vlaisavljević

¨ZAMRZAVANJE JAJNIH STANICA NIJE ADEKVATNA ZAMJENA METODAMA ZAMRZAVANJE EMBRIJONA I TO JE STAJALIŠTE EVROPSKE UDRUGE ZA 
HUMANU REPRODUKCIJU I EMBRIJOLOGIJU!¨

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Nije tata i neću, ali ja više nikada neću gledati HRT!
> Ni ja sine!


  :Laughing:  

Malo OT http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...0/0528006.html
Možda Jaca još bolje počisti... Iako, bojim se da bi se Darkec prije vezao lancima za saborsku govornicu nego tek tako odstupio  :/

----------


## bublica3

ma sve je bitno i pametno šta su rekli,..

Vrtim emisiju,.. i u krevet ću zadovoljna.

Zahvaljujem se HRT-u, voditeljici Morani Kasapović, paru sa predivnom plavokosom curicom, i dragim lječnicima, stručnjacima koji su napokon rekli kako stvari stoje u svijetu.

----------


## tikica_69

> Zahvaljujem se HRT-u, voditeljici Morani Kasapović, paru sa predivnom plavokosom curicom, i dragim lječnicima, stručnjacima koji su napokon rekli kako stvari stoje u svijetu.


Takodjer!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Eh da, to sam zaboravila od silne euforije...
Mala Lucija je predivna   :Heart: 

I onaj dio iz Poljske s malenom curicom u crvenoj jakni koja grli mamu, a spiker komentira "...tko ne bi poželio ovakav zagrljaj". Sva sam se rascmoljila...

----------


## Audrey

> "Podnosim ostavku na dužnost ministra zdravstva."  8) 
> 
> M od Gabi


Bojim se da taj film ne bumo gledali   :Sad:  . Za to treba imati integriteta i morala.

O.T. : jedna celebrity mama se trenutno žestoko razvlači po medijima radi toga što koristi svoju kćer za samopromociju. Nagradno pitanje: po čemu je Markov tata drukčiji?!

----------


## aenea

Ne daje sinove slike u novine? Onaj članak sa fotkama mpo beba ih baš jako pika u oči, preko nekoliko puta su ga spominjali. Valjda je trebalo ostati na tome da su to neka plastična frankenštajn djeca.

----------


## tikica_69

Mozebitni odgovor na nagradno pitanje: Markov tata je ruzan ko pas za razliku od onog drugog?

----------


## Kadauna

odlicna emisija, HRT hvala i hvala SVIM sudionicima.........

----------


## pčelica2009

Jeste vi skužile da je onaj iz Belgije rekao da je bolji fet nego odmah vraćanje "friških" zametaka.Mislim da je malo nebulozan jer ispada da on to jedini radi.Koliko puta uopće u ostalim zemljama navedenim u emisiji  država plaća ivf?To mi je isto malo promaklo.Mislim da i oni malo love "vodu na svoj mlin".Znaju da žene sada odlaze pa love pacijentice govoreći kako je kod njih sve super i bajno i krasno a znamo i mi iz postova naših forumašica da neki baš nisu prošli naj-naj u Mariboru.Mislim da se tu kao i u svemu vrti lova,politika i nadmoć.

----------


## vikki

> za HTV i sve sugovornike


*X*

 :Heart:

----------


## BHany

emisija bila odlična :D

ovaj puta bravo za htv, urednicu i novinare     :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

odlično  :Klap:

----------


## aenea

pčelice, ti liječnici su odgovorili na postavljena im pitanja. kako može reći da je nešto bolje ako nije ili kako može reći da je kod njih zabranjena oplodnja više od 3 stanice ako nije? a što se tiče vode na njihov mlin - pa ne tjera li upravo ovaj zakon, a ne oni, vodu na njihov mlin? ili bi možda trebali donijeti zakone poput naših pa da ni tamo ne možeš dobiti najbolje moguće liječnje?

----------


## nini

> odličan prilog... šteta da nije išao par minuta prije dnevnika


           X
Urednici,novinarima i gostima Paralele HVALA

----------


## lilium

> Gost 1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za HTV i sve sugovornike  
> 
> 
> x. Gledajući ovu emisiju osjećala sam kao da se budimo iz ružne noćne more  ! Kad bi barem bilo tako!


potpisujem!

----------


## Gabi

Ovu emisiju nisam niti najmanje doživjela kao "lov na pacijentice". Tu su samo priznati europski stručnjaci iznjeli svoje mišljenje o zamrzavanju js vs zamrzavanja zametaka... stručnjaci koji ne mijenjau svoje mišljenje kako vjetar puhne. Što se tiče lova na pacijentice, Aenea je dobro rekla - upravo nas ovakav zakon tjera van, a na nama je da odlučimo gdje se želimo liječiti.

----------


## Anamorci

> Jeste vi skužile da je onaj iz Belgije rekao da je bolji fet nego odmah vraćanje "friških" zametaka.


to je rekao u kontekstu da kod vracanja "friskih" zametaka, tijelo zene ima posljedice stimulacije, a prije FET-a nema stimulacije pa je valjda "prijemcivije". tako sam ja shvatila, nisam gledala ponovno.

----------


## Nene2

> pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jeste vi skužile da je onaj iz Belgije rekao da je bolji fet nego odmah vraćanje "friških" zametaka.
> 
> 
> to je rekao u kontekstu da kod vracanja "friskih" zametaka, tijelo zene ima posljedice stimulacije, a prije FET-a nema stimulacije pa je valjda "prijemcivije". tako sam ja shvatila, nisam gledala ponovno.


Da, kod stimulacije maternica je pod stresom, kod odmrzavanja embriji, ipak je ovo drugo veći problem, posebno što se transferiraju najbolji svježi zameci, a zamrzavaju ipak oni slabije kvalitete(iako ponekad bude i puno odličnih).

----------


## ina33

> Anamorci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam pak čula da neki autoriteti čak pretpostavljaju FET ET-u friških embrija jer se u FET-u mogu bolje uskladiti uvjeti u maternici i zrelost zametka, ako sam shvatila dobro - u svježem ET-u zbog stimulacije maternica možda ne bude dobro sinhronizirana sa fazom podjele zametka, u FET-u se to može prilično dobro kontrolirati. Imam dojam da je zato i meni FET uspio, to je bio jedan krasan ovulatorni ciklus, ali tko će ga znati...

----------


## sretna35

*jasno, utemeljeno na činjenicama, u prilog naše borbe - jednom rječju izvrsno, konačno*  :Klap:

----------


## pippi

Bravo za emisiju  :D !
Svaka čast urednici i novinarima   :Heart:  .

----------


## Marchie37

Sjajna emisija, odlično argumentirana! Počinjem vjerovati da ćemo uskoro živjeti u civiliziranoj građanskoj državi. Ne znam kako i čime će naš ministar i dr. Šimunić demantirati podatke liječnika koji očito sjajno rade svoj posao! Vjerujem da će ovaj suludi zakon pasti, naš vrli ministar uskoro otići u anonimnost iz koje je došao, a dr. Šimunić u mirovini razmišljati u službu koga i čega je stavio desetljeća rada!

----------


## fritulica1

Jel imamo link na emisiju?

----------


## Marchie37

> Ovu emisiju nisam niti najmanje doživjela kao "lov na pacijentice". Tu su samo priznati europski stručnjaci iznjeli svoje mišljenje o zamrzavanju js vs zamrzavanja zametaka... stručnjaci koji ne mijenjau svoje mišljenje kako vjetar puhne. Što se tiče lova na pacijentice, Aenea je dobro rekla - upravo nas ovakav zakon tjera van, a na nama je da odlučimo gdje se želimo liječiti.


Pa i urednica M. Kasapović je sjajno poantirala u uvodu emisije da su najbolju reklamu Mariborskom timu napravili Milinović i Šimunić! Još bi im iz Maribora mogli dati i koju pinkicu provizije od silne love koju ćemo kod njih ostaviti!   :Smile:  Pa tko danas ima besplatnu promidžbu?! A sve zahvaljujući ovoj nebulozi od zakona...

----------


## kate32

> Ovu emisiju nisam niti najmanje doživjela kao "lov na pacijentice". Tu su samo priznati europski stručnjaci iznjeli svoje mišljenje o zamrzavanju js vs zamrzavanja zametaka... stručnjaci koji ne mijenjau svoje mišljenje kako vjetar puhne. Što se tiče lova na pacijentice, Aenea je dobro rekla - upravo nas ovakav zakon tjera van, a na nama je da odlučimo gdje se želimo liječiti.


Potpisujem

----------


## lilium

fritulica, negdje u prethodnim postovima imas link!

Glavne poruke su mi slijedece:
1. Maribor - dr. Veljko Vlaisavljevic
zamrzavanje JS je eksperimentalno, nije u kliničkoj praksi i nije zamjena za zamrzavanje zametaka, iza toga stoje mnoge industrijske želje i interesi kompanija, zamrzavanje JS iz donacije i socijalnih razloga što nema veze s liječenjem!

2. Belgija dr. Paul Devroey
- zamrzavanje embria im je jako važno - ne smije se zaboraviti nešto tehničko- endometrij je bolje perceptivan u maternici koja nije u stimuliranom postupku koja bolje prima odmrznuti embrio nego što maternica u stimuliranom postupku prima svježi embrio
- istina, možda u slijedećih 5 god. kad medicina dozna više o zamrzavanju JS koje napreduje to može postati rutinska praksa, no treba  imati na umu da će se čitav ciklus raditi sa zamrznutim JS što nije danas, kad se izvadi 5 JS ne zna se koje će s oploditi - to ovisi o njihovim unutrašnjim svojstiva, pojednostvljeno je razmišljanje da  će zamrzavanje JS  riješiti problem zamrzavanja embrija, po njemu to nije korektno

3.Češka dr. Tonko Mardešić
zamrzavanje JS nije adekvatna zamjena, zamrzavnje JS ne ovisi o tehnicio nego o biologiji, kompliciranije je i ne može se usporediti s zamrzavanjem embrija i spermija
oplodnja samo 3 JS je restriktivna i rezulat je da pacijenti odlaze gdje imaju veću šansu -oni najviše 2 embrija vraćaju a ostale zamrzavaju jer to daje najveću šansu

4. Poljska
- još nemaju zakon, zamrzavanje embrija se radi (spominju 15000 zamrznutih embrija, ako sam dobro cula) i ne brzaju s donošenjem novog zakona!

----------


## Aurora*

> Jel imamo link na emisiju?






> Evo i link:
> http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=187

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Jeste vi skužile da je onaj iz Belgije rekao da je bolji fet nego odmah vraćanje "friških" zametaka.


Jest, i vjerujem da je mislio baš na ovo što su cure već napisale, kod FET-a nema stimulacije i maternica nije pod stresom što povećava šanse za trudnoću (ukoliko su embriji dobre kvalitete i dobro pšodnesu smrzavanje).
Meni se pak čini da je onaj dr. iz Poljske malo falio, pa je u jednom trenu umjesto smrzavanje "jajnih stanica" rekao smrzavanje "embrija"... ali jasno je što je mislio...

----------


## fritulica1

Hvala Aurora, vec sam odgledala (nasla sam Gabicin link) i moram reci fantasticno!
Vlaisavljevic, Mardesic i onaj dr. iz Belgije su sve potpuno jasno i glasno rekli. Ovo je najbolji i najpotpuniji odgovor struke Milinovicu!




> U svakoj normalno uređenoj državi ministar bi nakon ovakve emisije, u kojoj vodeći stručnjaci obaraju sve teze kojima je Darkec hranio širu javnost, podnio ostavku.
> Da li će se to dogoditi i kod nas?


*X*

Iako sam mislila da je Poljska konzervativnija od Hrvatske, cini se da ce  Zakonom o MPO bolje proci od nas.

Novinari su super obavili svoj posao, jedina zamjerka je koristenje termina "umjetna oplodnja".

----------


## ivarica

odlicno su ovo odradili, svaka cast

----------


## ivanas

Kome bi na HTV mogli pisati s pohvalama, ovo su odlicno odradili, ako dobiju puno pohvala i vide da je veliki inr+teres mozda naprave jos koju emisiju.

----------


## Superman

Svima vam od   :Heart:  želim da prespavate pola priloga koji ste namjerile gledati, s malim sisavcem pored sebe, baš kao ja jučer...  :Grin:  
Srećom, tko je prespavao jučer, stigne pogledati i danas! Thx za link!   :Kiss:  
Sorry na OT, al, eto, morala sam...

----------


## uporna

I mi smoveć naveliko spavali kad je išao prilog kao što Superman reče žlimo vam da svi uskoro zbog djeteta prespavate tv emisije.

Prilog odličan pohvale HTV-u   :Klap:  

Milinović je već odavno trebao dati ostavku - možemo samo sanjati o tome.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Pusa mojim dragim prijateljima Kristini i Reneu i maloj ljepotici Luciji.  :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

odlična emisija, pridružujem se pohvalama

----------


## Blekonja

> Emisija je bila za pet.
> Naaajbolje je bilo kad je voditeljica rekla da je ministar u Saboru rekao da je u Poljskoj zabranjeno zamrzavanje zametaka. To smo provjerili i utvrdili da nije tako ( još uz prikladan izraz lica ..  )
> Ma ja bi se poklopiloa ušima da sam na mjestu Šimunića, uz ovakvu blamažu da uvaženi stručnjaci i kolege ovako govore o smrzavanju jajnih stanica ... Kad je iz Poljske rekao koliko trudnoća su imali sa smrznutim jajnim stanicama...TRI.


XXXX

samo se bojim da će izignorirati ovu emisiju i sve što je izrečeno u njoj ili će ih prozvati nestručnima  :/ 

ali emisija za čistu peticu, toliko mi je   :Heart:  bilo veliko uhhhhh 
HVALA SVIMA   :Naklon:

----------


## pinny

Tek sam sada uspjela pogledati emisiju.
Odlicno odradjeno.   :Klap:

----------


## Jelena

> Anamorci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> ...


Meni su to osobno potvrdili dr. Vlaisavljević i dr. Radončić, a ima i na webu članaka. Uslijed stimulacije pomiče se ovulacija dan unaprijed pa endometrij nije optimalan za transfer kao što se može narihtati u FET-u.

----------


## pino

> Jeste vi skužile da je onaj iz Belgije rekao da je bolji fet nego odmah vraćanje "friških" zametaka.Mislim da je malo nebulozan jer ispada da on to jedini radi.Koliko puta uopće u ostalim zemljama navedenim u emisiji  država plaća ivf?To mi je isto malo promaklo.Mislim da i oni malo love "vodu na svoj mlin".Znaju da žene sada odlaze pa love pacijentice govoreći kako je kod njih sve super i bajno i krasno a znamo i mi iz postova naših forumašica da neki baš nisu prošli naj-naj u Mariboru.Mislim da se tu kao i u svemu vrti lova,politika i nadmoć.


To sam i ja cula, da je u nekim slucajevima, pogotovo kod hiperstimulacija, implantacijski prozor vec prosao kad je predembrij spreman za vracanje, zato je u takvim slucajevima uspjesniji FET nego svjezi transfer. 

U Belgiji drzava placa 6 postupaka jer su 2003. godine donijeli zakon kojima se promovira SET (prijenos jednog predembrija, single embryo transfer), cime su smanjili broj blizanaca (na ispod 10%) i prakticki eliminirali trojke. 

U Sloveniji je 2007. drzava placala 4 postupka, ali je bilo govora tj. prijedlog da se poveca na 6 ako ce se i tamo promovirati SET - da li se to prihvatilo, ne znam. 

Za Cesku i Poljsku ne znam, ali ex-komunisticke zemlje u pravilu imaju jako dobro osiguranje (da li imaju i provedbu, ne znam, ali napravile su poprilicni napredak u zadnjih 20 godina). 

Mislim na kraju da se lova, politika i nadmoc - pogotovo politika i nadmoc - najvise uplicu *u Hrvatskoj* u ovo podrucje - ovi doktori samo na glas mogu reci ono sto svi u Hrvatskoj znaju, a ne usude se javno reci jer Milinovic ima nakon donosenja zakona apsolutnu moc nad strukom bilo u javnom, bilo u privatnom sektoru (izdavanje licence, zdravstvena inspekcija - moci koje mu je dao zakon koji je prakticki jedini progurao). 

Nemoj mislit da su se ovi doktori prelamali da ovo kazu - zapravo je pacijentima bilo strasno tesko doci do njihovih izjava oko ovoga, i neizmjerno sam zahvalna novinarima sto su oni to postigli. Npr. da Maribor zeli profitirati ovim zakonom, ne bi obustavili primanje pacijenata iz HR; niti bi se stvorile cak i liste cekanja u Pragu, gdje ih prije nisu imali.

----------


## Aurora*

> U Sloveniji je 2007. drzava placala 4 postupka, ali je bilo govora tj. prijedlog da se poveca na 6 ako ce se i tamo promovirati SET - da li se to prihvatilo, ne znam.


Ocito su to prihvatili, jer provjereno znam da u Sloveniji drzava placa 6 postupaka.

----------


## tiki_a

Jučerašnje Paralele - nešto najbolje do sada   :Naklon:  Crno na bijelom.

----------


## pčelica2009

Pa što sam ja bezveze išla 6 puta na et u stimuliranom.Znači svi rade krivo.Ajd falim te Bože da postoji taj u Belgiji pa ćemo svi ići kod njega jer on jedini radi pravilno. :/

----------


## pčelica2009

ma sorry na ovom postu-neću komentirati više.Malo me uhvatila fjaka pa bolje da se ne uključujem u rasprave više.Zanemarite moj post.

----------


## višnja

Odlična emisija, sve pohvale voditeljici i novinarima :D

----------


## 2805

Stvarno odlična emisija. Čak me na trenutak preplavio osjećaj optimizma, kao da se ministra i dr. Š konačno stjeralo u kut, pa sam pod tim dojmom danas očekivala neku reakciju (mislim da bi očekivanje ostavke bilo previše, ali sam ga zamišljala kako najavljuje promjenu zakona sa onim njegovim poznatim izrazom zbunjole koji se tek probudio).

Još uvijek se nadam.....

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Što se tiče reagiranja.................
U Liječničkim novinama, glasilu Hrvatskog Liječničkog zbora, izašao je odličan članak prof.Dražančića. On je inače autor udžbenika opstetricije za medicinare i priznati stručnjak, iako mislim da već ima koju godinu. U članku piše što sve HLZ zamjera ovom zakonu.
Članak je odličan. Probat ću ga naći na netu, ako ne onda ću vam ga skenirati.

----------


## Nene2

Još jedan materijal koji je u rukama naših zastupnika.

Poštovani,
Ukoliko ste propustili, apeliramo da pogledate vanjskopolitički magazin* " Paralele"* , emitiran na HTV, 30.09.2009.

http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=187

U emisiji se uspoređuje hrvatski restriktivni Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji s praksom u drugim europskim zemljama: *Sloveniji, Češkoj, Belgiji i Poljskoj.*

Za Paralele govore istaknuti svjetski stručnjaci za reproduktivnu medicinu. 
Svi se slažu u jednom - metoda zamrzavanja jajnih stanica u eksperimentalnoj je fazi i trenutačno ne može biti zamjena za metodu zamrzavanja zametaka.

Šaljemo vam i transkript izjava svih liječnika koji su intervjuirani u emisiji, a koje se odnose na sporne odredbe Hrvatskog zakona.

Ovo je možda njihov najveći doprinos istini o potpomognutoj oplodnji koja se u Hrvatskoj pokušava zataškati. 

Unaprijed zahvaljujemo,
Građanska inicijativa pacijenata koji se bore s neplodnošću

*TRANSKRIPT INTERVJUA*

*Profesor Veljko Vlaisavljević*, predstojnik Odjela za reproduktivnu medicinu Mariborskog kliničkog centra, član ESHRE (Europsko udruženje za humanu reprodukciju):

( 02:57 do 04:45min )
" Metoda zamrzavanja jajnih stanica vrijedi još danas kao eksperimentalna metoda.
Mislim da u svijetu danas nikako ne možemo reći da je to metoda koja je u kliničkoj praksi.
Čak i tamo gdje je bila u Italiji, taj dio je u biti promijenjen jer Italija više nije među državama koja bi to forsirale, odnosno riješavale na taj način.
Naime, vrijedi da to nije adekvatna zamjena metodama zamrzavanja embriona i to je i nekako stajalište naše Evropske udruge za humanu reprodukciju i embriologiju...
Ne treba zaboraviti da iza toga stoje mnoge industrijske želje, znači onih koji proizvode sve potrebno za taj dio priče, da tako kažem, a prije svega stoje interesi kompanija koje se bave zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica zbog donacije i zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica iz socijalnih uzroka - što u biti više nema nikakve veze sa liječenjem. "


*Prof.dr Paul Devroey*, ravnatelj Centra za reproduktivnu medicinu u Bruxellesu, jedan od vodećih svjetskih stručnjaka za reproduktivnu medicinu:

( 10:04 do 10:24min )
" U našoj klinici postupak zamrzavanja embrija veoma je važan jer, ne zaboravite, postoji jedna tehnička stvar: maternica mnogo bolje u prirodnim uvjetima prima smrznuti embrij nego što stimulirana maternica prima svježi embrij. "

( 10:48 do 11:30min )
" Istina je da će možda u sljedećih pet godina, kada medicina dozna više o smrznutim jajašcima, to postati rutinska praksa.
No, morate imati na umu, bude li tako, da će se sve oplodnje provoditi ovim jajašcima koja sada čekaju. Kad izvadite pet jajašaca, nikad ne znate koje će biti oplođeno jer to ovisi o njegovim unutarnjim svojstvima.
Pojednostavljeno je, dakle, razmišljanje da će zamrzavanje jajašaca riješiti problem smrznutih embrija. Mislim da to nije točno. "


*Docent dr. Tonko Mardešić*, vodeći stručnjak u Češkoj:

( 12:21 do 17:20min )
Novinarka: " Najvažnije pitanje u Hrvatskoj nakon donošenja novog zakona jest je li metoda zamrzavanja jajnih stanica adekvatna zamjena za metodu zamrzavanja zametaka? Koje je vaše mišljenje? "

Dr.Mardešić: " Moram jasno da kažem da nije jer apsolutno nije problem da se zamrzavaju embrioni i da se zamrzavaju spermiji. Smrzavanje embriona je vrlo uspješno i kod nas recimo jedna trećina svih trudnoća polazi od te metode.
Međutim, smrzavanje jajnih ćelija to je relativno vrlo komplicirana stvar i ne ovisi to od tehnike nego od biologije.
Znači, mislim, istina je da to se može raditi, međutim ni malo se to ne može uspoređivati sa smrzavanjem embriona. "

Novinarka: " Mislite li da je u jednom postupku dovoljna oplodnja triju jajnih stanica? "

Dr.Mardešić: " To je stvar vrlo restriktivne legislative kao što to vidimo u Njemačkoj ili u Italiji, a rezultat toga je da pacijenti odlaze i traže terapiju u zemljama gdje njima pružaju veću šansu za uspješnu terapiju.
Jer istina je da nije jednostavno već na početku odrediti koja, koje tri jajne ćelije su one najbolje, najkvalitetnije, najpogodnije za fertilizaciju, a ovisno o tome nikad se ne zna kakav će biti kvalitet embriona. 
Znači, mislim, to nije nešto novo, to postoji u nekim zemljama, međutim to 100 posto ograničava šansu za uspješnu terapiju. "

Novinarka: "U Češkoj je dopušteno zamrzavanje zametaka. Koliko ih se i do kada čuva? "

Dr.Mardešić: " Zamrzavanje je naravno dopušteno i ja sam već spomenuo da to je svakodnevni sastavni dio našeg rada.
Jer mi obično vraćamo pacijentima najviše 2 embriona jer smatramo da to njima daje najveću šansu za uspješnu terapiju i ujedno i najmanji rizik višeplodne trudnoće. A svi ostali embrioni koji su dobrog kvaliteta se smrzavaju.
A naša legislativa nema ograničenja što se tiče vremena do kada mogu biti embrioni smrznuti. " 

Novinarka: "Koliko se godišnje u Češkoj obavi postupaka umjetne oplodnje i koliki je uspjeh? "

Dr.Mardešić: " Što se tiče uspješnosti terapije kad se vraćaju, transferiraju friški embrioni onda to se kreće, barem u našem Centru, između 37- 40%. Sa smrznutim embrionima uspješnost je 29-30%. "

Novinarka: "Jeste li vi na bilo koji način osjetili posljedice novog hrvatskog zakona? "

Dr.Mardešić: "Jesam, sigurno. Istina je da nama dolaze parovi mogu da kažem iz cijele bivše Jugoslavije, iz raznoraznih razloga: neki zbog legislative, neki zbog uspješnosti, neki zbog para, itd.
Međutim nisu, nisu nama baš puno dolazili parovi tako da kažem za običnu vantjelesnu oplodnju, a od tog vremena kada je mislim počela ova situacija u Hrvatskoj nama se sve češće javljaju parovi koje traže da njima pružimo  mislim terapiju sa običnom vantjelesnom oplodnjom zbog ovih problema.
Istina je da takva, da mislim ova restriktivna legislativa nikako ne može zabraniti parovima da traže terapiju koja njima treba. Mislim legislativa to njima može komplicirati, ali nikako ne može zabraniti ljudima da traže ono što njima daje ili što može njima ispuniti njihovu želju za djetetom. "


*Dr.Piotr Lewandowski*, voditelj najveće varšavske klinike za liječenje neplodnosti:

( 20:37 do 21:35 ) 
" U normalnoj situaciji, u jednoj razumnoj zemlji, morate hormonalno stimulirati da dobijete oko 10 jajašaca, da dobijete 8 zametaka, da transferirate jedan ili dva, a zatim ostale treba smrznuti.
Ako ih smrznete, dajete veću šansu budućima bez stimulacije, bez velike boli.
U našoj klinici postigli smo 1500 trudnoća iz smrznutih zametaka. to je mnogo. I mnogo parova više ne dolazi jer su dobili jedno ili dvoje djece. "

Novinar: " A koliko ste imali uspješnih trudnoća iz smrznutih jajašaca? "

Dr.Lewandowski: " Vrlo malo.Tri! Samo tri uspješne. Samo su dva djeteta rođena. Ta je metoda veoma slaba.
Prva je pacijentica bila mlada i pri punkciji nije bilo sperme, tako da smo morali zamrznuti jajašca (ispr.), što je rezultiralo uspjehom.
Ona je možda bila prva u Poljskoj koja je zatrudnjela s pomoću te metode. "

----------


## Amalka

:Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  
svaka čast!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Nene2   :Kiss:

----------


## goodwitch

Nene2 super! 
samo da ga i zastupnici pažljivo pogledaju...

----------


## pak

:Klap:

----------


## Blekonja

au nene koji posao bravo bravo   :Naklon:

----------


## tonili

Nene   :Heart:

----------


## Marchie37

Super!   :Heart:  
Još kad bi se ovo dalo usaditi u "mudre" saborske glave...

----------

